# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Election - choose the best Beer

## Damian

Hello!

Let's choose the best beer in UE.





* In my opinion only beers - Heineken and Tyskie are the best  :Smile:

----------


## Dean

Umm.... id say Guinness but i like our local beer Mahou too...

----------


## Marianne

Paulaner hefe-weissbier! 

From Greek beers I like Mythos!

----------


## ^ lynx ^

Yep, Heineken and Mahou or San Miguel. :)

----------


## Marianne

The only thing I like about Heineken is its "walk-in fridge" commercial with the guys screaming!

Heineken is very popular in Greece. Not popular with me though  :Laughing:

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

Duvel is my favorite beer.

----------


## Maciamo

That's an interesting topic. Unfortunately I don't like beer (yes, any kind  :Sad:  )

----------


## Damian

I see, that Heineken will probably win  :Good Job:

----------


## Marianne

No... Not Heineken  :Sad:  I can only grade it as average... It's only good for when you want to have a beach party at night with friends and you can find nothing but a local mini-market store open at that hour with only 1 brand of beer and no diet coke in their fridge :P

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

I'm not a big consumer of beer but I agree with Marianne that Heineken is average, at best.

----------


## Damian

Do You know anything about beer "TYSKIE"?  :Wary:

----------


## LeBrok

I'm not a huge fun of beer, unless it's hot, sweaty and the beer is cold. From all beers available locally, and I didn't try many I admit, I buy Heineken. Tasty and nicely balanced beer.
I don't remember trying Tyskie though.

----------


## Damian

I 've got a recipe - hot beer with eggs  :Good Job: 
www.foodfrompoland.blogspot.com

----------


## Mycernius

Jeez, Heineken. Have you no taste buds? There are quite a few beers that are better than a mass produced lager. Now I am a Guinness drinker, but I do know that the taste is a bit strong for a lot of people. Murphys is another stout, but smoother taste than guinness. Bass bitter is a good beer, along with Pedigree and Bombardier. For lighter ales you can try Cobra, Tiger, Budvar (the real budweiser, not that cheap tasteless p!ss water the Americans drink). In fact there are a number of bottled beers that outclass Heineken, maybe you should go and give them a try, after all Europe is just one big brewery and a long tradition of good beers.

----------


## Invictus_88

I find local English ales quite interesting and enjoyable, but overall I'd have to say that European beers are much too varied for anyone to choose a best one.

Lagers have completely different characteristics to ales, porters, stouts...etc.

----------


## Damian

the last time I drank beer bison, this beer is straight out of the wilderness,. It tastes great

----------


## Gwyllgi

Depends on the weather. I like Grolsh in the summer but a locally brewed live beer at other times.

But NEVER Ameriucan or Canadian beer. The latter I am sure they only rent to people, the former reminds me of making love by the side of a lake.

----------


## Starship

Beer what a great subject, if a cooooold beer isn't the answer then I don't want to know the question. :Grin: 

Guinness, Murphys or Beamish stout, everyone has there favourite and the connoisseurs will argue heatedly over the different virtues but they are all good. - Unfortunately can lead to foul odours the following day and unpleasant scenes with other family members and fellow bathroom users, especially if evening of drinking was followed by a trip to the local Chinese take away.

Budweiser is remarkably popular in Ireland even if in its US home its often considered piss, its brewed under licence here and I believe the alcohol content is higher here.

Heineken is also popular but personally i find it a bit bitter, its found a home among the more affluent Dublin southsiders, you can often here them on a Friday night in Dundrum " are you going for a Heini". (Tossers)

Zywiec and Lech are both fine beers and all the more popular with our large Polish contingent, its priced at the higher end of the market but only available in bottles or cans I haven't come across it on draft yet. The Lech reminds me of Heineken while the Zyiec is similar to Bud.

My all time favourite is Smithwicks ale, slightly sweet and always goes down a treat. Ive tried a few speciality ale's from the local super market like Spitfire Ale and Bishops finger, also very good but again unfortunately not available on draft. :Good Job:

----------


## Gwyllgi

My son won’t touch Guinness. He says it’s full of female sex hormones. He bases this on the fact that after a few pints of the stuff he drives like an idiot and talks rubbish.

----------


## Starship

*THE BEER PRAYER

**OUR LAGER, WHICH ART IN BARRELS,
HALLOWED BY THY FAME.
THY WILL BE DRUNK, I WILL BE DRUNK,
AT HOME, AS IT IS IN HEAVEN.
GIVE US THIS DAY OUR FOAMY HEAD,
AND FORGIVE OUR SPILLAGE,
AS WE FORGIVE THOSE WHO SPILL AGAINST US.
AND LEAD US NOT TO INCARCERATION,
BUT DELIVER US FROM HANGOVERS.
FOR THINE IS THE ALE, THE PILSNER, AND THE LAGER,
FOREVER AND EVER.
- AMEN -* 

*A big row going on in Ireland at the moment, Munster and Leinster rugby teams are due to play each other in the Magners league in Munster on Good Friday. The vintners association of Ireland are going bonkers because pubs aren't allowed open on Good Friday.*

----------


## Gwyllgi

> *A big row going on in Ireland at the moment, Munster and Leinster rugby teams are due to play each other in the Magners league in Munster on Good Friday. The vintners association of Ireland are going bonkers because pubs aren't allowed open on Good Friday.*


Since when have licensing conditions ever got in the way of an Irishman and his pint?

----------


## Starship

Its true some of the best pints I ever had were on licensed premises during the holy hour, where an illicit knock on the door and a wink got you in. And then shussssssh!!! is that the guards outside :Grin:

----------


## Woden

> That's an interesting topic. Unfortunately I don't like beer (yes, any kind  )


Guinness, basically any dark British stout -- none of the fizzy, yellow, foreign rubbish!  :Good Job:

----------


## Mycernius

> Its true some of the best pints I ever had were on licensed premises during the holy hour, where an illicit knock on the door and a wink got you in. And then shussssssh!!! is that the guards outside


Thought they would be inside along with the local priest. :Grin:

----------


## Starship

> Thought they would be inside along with the local priest.


A Ballykissmyass, no fun if the Guards are in on it :Grin: 

And we never even mentioned cider, having switched from Bulmers apple to pear cider I don't think I could ever go back, just hope we have a summer to enjoy it.

----------


## Mycernius

Strictly speaking this is a beer thread, but on the topic of cider I find Magners a little too sweet for my taste. Bulmers is good enough, but I usually get Green Goblin fom Sainsburys. I prefer my cider dry rather than sweet.

----------


## Starship

"Green Goblin" not sure if its stocked over here, but I'll keep an eye out for it. :Good Job:

----------


## marrabel

Heineken is the best beer for me. It is perfect for my taste.

----------


## Grizzly

> Heineken is the best beer for me. It is perfect for my taste.


Heinecken should be tasty ??...

----------


## marrabel

> Heinecken should be tasty ??...



Do not have any doubts! It is really tasty.  :Good Job:

----------


## Viktoriya

As for me, Heinecken is not tasty. But tastes are different as people.

----------


## cycle

Adnams Broadside, Fullers ESB, Jaipur IPA.
These are my favourite beers today.
But Im off the beer at the moment due to lack of funds.

----------


## Riki

For me Is Super Bock and Guiness.

----------


## kristofluyten

This is a difficult one as I don't want to offend anybody...

In Belgium we don't consider Heineken as a serious beer. But is is clear that a lot people like it..

You should also make a difference between lager beer and strong beer.

For me in lager beer I prefer Stella Artois and if I have to choose a strong beer I would say Triple Karmeliet.

----------


## kristofluyten

Oh yes, I also wanted to say that if it comes to good marketing that Heineken is probably the winner but not in making beer

----------


## willbert

Heineken is one of the worst things to come out of Holland in my opinion, sorry to say. Of course its all subjective but I think Amstel is a far superior dutch beer. For me now though in the UK bitters and Ales rule, they are a bit more tasty I think. I live in Devon and Jail Ale I think is my favourite. Londons pride is also really nice.

----------


## Anthro-inclined

I live in Canada, so all the beer here is pretty much piss water. So the only Beers i buy are import, best of those are either Grolsch or Holsten, and Guiness is pretty good to. Also over here the cans are so small, nearly every import you see is bigger than a tall boy here. You Euros got the right idea :Good Job: 
Also tried Mead a couple months ago, very good, its like a sweet beer, but with alot a
Zip, and it was made in canada buy a family owned brewrey.
Also why no poll, like to see where everyone else is on this one lol.

----------


## Christos

Not a particular fan of American beers (where I'm from), w/the exception of perhaps Sam Adams. In my opinion, the best beers come from both Belgium and the Czech Republic, including Brouwerij De halve Maan Brugse Zot Blond and Reality Czech. To close, as quoted by Martin Luther *"Beer is made by men, wine by God"*

----------


## Knovas

I love craft beer. There are lots of interesting breweries here in Europe, but I must admit Americans are the really good ones nowadays.

The following are European breweries you should look for if you're interested in trying different types of craft beer:

- Haandbryggeriet (Norway)
- Mikkeller (Denmark)
- To Øl (Denmark)
- Brewdog (Scotland)
- Buxton (England)
- Brouwerij de Molen (Holland)
- De Struise Brouwers (Flandes)
- Weissbierbrauerei G. Schneider & Sohn (Germany)
- Naparbier (Nafarroa, Euskal Herria)
- Guineu Ca L'Arenys (Catalonia)
- Birrificio del Ducato (Italy)

...and so on. 

Just the beggining, craft beer is a HUGE world.

----------


## Nobody1

Favorite Beer type:* Pils* (sometimes _Weizen_)

Favorite Breweries:
for home - *OeTTINGER* _(Pils) all the way_ - very good and very cheap; 20x - 0.5L _"kasten"_ = 4.80 Euro (plus pfand)

outside - _Herbsthäuser / Distelhäuser / Würzburger Hofbräu_ -almost all localities are supplied by these local Breweries
_
Herbsthäuser is special because of their very good (but somewhat expensive) Gold Märzen;_

In Franconia (_we have ~300 Breweries_) the best Beers are from Klosterbrauerei Andechs (_Bavarian monks brew best_), Lederer Bräu and of course the Bamberger Rauchbier *Schlenkerla*, 
Beers from _Kitzmann_ and _Zirndorfer_ are just to get wasted, also the Danish FAXE is sold relatively cheap; _-good times_

All in all, *OeTTINGER* and *Herbsthäuser* for me [_Pils, Weizen,_ _Märzen_]

----------


## BakodiP

The best lager is the original Czech Budweiser Budvar. I haven't tasted many ales but Fuller's has some pretty good ones. Anyway drink 'fröccs', it's better than beer! ;) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spritzer , http://www.treehugger.hu/node/159

----------


## Knovas

My favorite beer styles by the way:

- Imperial Stout
- India Pale Ale / American Pale Ale / Imperial-Double IPA...
- Hefeweizen
- Tripel
- Imperial/Strong Porter
- Belgian Strong Ale

That's what I use to drink, but I tried lots of styles.

----------


## Idun

Sahti.

They have commercial versions but the best is the homemade family stuff.

----------


## FBS

Sabaja for me.

----------


## American Idiot

Best Beer is Budweiser (Anheuser-Busch). .................yeah, I know it's American, but the company was started by a European immigrant so technically I am able to sneak it into this thread! (LOL)

----------


## Aberdeen

> Best Beer is Budweiser (Anheuser-Busch). .................yeah, I know it's American, but the company was started by a European immigrant so technically I am able to sneak it into this thread! (LOL)


The topic is the best European beer, not the beer that most resembles donkey piss. I vote for Grolsch as the best European beer. But I could be mistaken. Perhaps I should tour the pubs of all European countries before making a decision. I've never been to Austria, and I hear that they have some good beer there.

----------


## American Idiot

> The topic is the best European beer, not the beer that most resembles donkey piss. .


 LOL


but I am used to my beer tasting like cold donkey piss.


........ seriously, I would LOVE to try Beer from Bavaria!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aberdeen

> LOL
> 
> 
> but I am used to my beer tasting like cold donkey piss.
> 
> 
> ........ seriously, I would LOVE to try Beer from Bavaria!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, I may have to stop in Bavaria on my way to Austria, so I can compare the beer in both countries. The one thing I'm really certain of is that Canadian factory beer is the only beer in the world that's worse than American factory beer. The idiots who run our major breweries think for some reason that people don't buy beer for its taste. And when a microbrewery starts selling well, because its beer actually tastes good, one of the large breweries will buy it up and turn the beer into crappy factory beer. Then when people stop buying it because it doesn't taste good anymore, they say "I guess that beer is no longer trendy now that we own it." They seem incapable of ever learning anything about beer. I think all executives at large Canadian (and American) breweries should be forced to go live in Belgium or Holland for a year, and perhaps they'd come to understand what beer is. As long as they were kept away from the Heineken - that stuff would cause them to regress to their current unevolved state.

----------


## Baltic tribes

My favourite beers:
Holsten 
Carlsberg
Staropramen (Chech)
Amstel
Heineken
Svyturio (lithuanian)




* In my opinion only beers - Heineken and Tyskie are the best  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

----------


## Baltic tribes

Sorry
Holstein

----------


## LeBrok

Even though beer was invented in Egypt, it seams to be most popular up North these days.
Rank
Country
Consumption per capita [1]
(litres)
2009–2010
change
(633–ml bottles)
Total national consumption
(106 L)[A]
Year

1
 Czech Republic
132
-21.1
1709


2
 Germany
107
-3.7
8787


3
 Austria
106
-1
888


4
 Ireland
104
-2.8
479


5
 Canada
98.5
-1.9
2311


6
 Australia
98.08[2]

1794


7
 Estonia
91
-8.8
117


8
 Lithuania
86
12.7
304


9
 Poland
84
-0.3
3215


10
 Venezuela
83
-4.7
2259


11
 Finland
83
-8.2
435


12
 Slovenia
83
-6.2
165


13
 United States
78
-2.5
24138


14
 Belgium
78
-4.7
844


15
 Croatia
78
-7.6
350


16
 Romania
77
-4
1700


17
 Panama
75
1
256


18
 Netherlands
74
1.4
1224


19
 United Kingdom
74
-3.4
4587

















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ion_per_capita

----------


## bonair

New Castle, easily.

----------


## mihaitzateo

I liked most till now Staropramen unfiltred,made in Czech republic.

----------

